# Circle of Contempt drummer playing his own song !



## ristoCoC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys,


our drummer just uploaded this video where he's playing the song called the pendulum swing



let me know what you guys think


----------



## Razzy (Aug 7, 2010)

Sweet. My band is playing with you guys on the 16th.

Honestly, I had never heard of you guys before seeing you on the flyer, and after looking you up, I'm pretty stoked to see you guys love.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 7, 2010)

This is fucking wicked. JP is a solid drummer.

Explain the kit setup, though. I'm not a drummer so I don't understand the electronic/real kit combo.


----------



## CBurb05 (Aug 7, 2010)

That has to be the most epic drum video ever!

and i would also like to hear about the setup.


----------



## alex103188 (Aug 12, 2010)

Most epic drum video I've ever seen!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoa, this guy really knows the right technique for hands! Just bang the drums fucking hard and don't EVER use fingers or wrist, that is for fuckin' pussies!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 13, 2010)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Whoa, this guy really knows the right technique for hands! Just bang the drums fucking hard and don't EVER use fingers or wrist, that is for fuckin' pussies!



Well, it's a bit faster to use fingers/wrist  The music doesn't seem to call for blasting and shit though so it's not like he needs to.


----------

